# Balinese: inner strength



## MRit

Hello,

I'd like to get a tattoo into Balinese writing. The problem is; I cannot find it anywhere!! Can somebody help me? I want to get the word 'strength' or 'inner strength'. Does somebody know a translation site to the Balinese writing or a good dictionary??

Thanks and greetings from Holland.


----------



## palomnik

To call my Balinese sketchy would be too kind.  I believe that "strength" in Balinese is _paksa.  _

As for giving you the word in Balinese writing, I don't even know if Balinese script can even be reproduced on a computer yet.  Sorry!


----------



## MRit

Okay thanks! Do you (or anybody) happen to know a dictionary in the Balinese writing? And where i can order? 

(there has to be a way to find out 

Xx mrit


----------



## palomnik

I don't think that we can mention individual publications for sale on the forum, so I'll PM you with the dictionary information.

In the meantime, you may want to check this website out:  http://www.archive.org/details/kawibalineeschn00tuukgoog

Since your native language is Dutch this shouldn't be too much of a problem.


----------



## MRit

Oke thanks very much, I havent got this far yet!!


----------



## Pierre Lucien

_Paksa_ means _forcing_ someone to do... Like in _Paksa ia apang madaar_ : "Force him to eat."

_Taksu_ would do better.

I can try to write it down for you in a PM...


----------

